# Neurogenesis Research and Implications for Psychiatric Disorders



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Very interesting lecture on the relationship between neurogenesis and mood disorders such as depression and anxiety:http://neuroscienceupdate.cumc.columbia.ed...ker_coplan.html


----------

